# Apostas Temperaturas 1/2/3 agosto 2018



## David sf (29 Jul 2018 às 00:18)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *máximas *nos dias 1 a 3 de agosto (quarta a sexta-feira) e *mínimas* no dia 3 de agosto.


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Cabo Raso - IPMA
2 – Pinhão, Santa Bárbara - IPMA
3 – Mirando do Douro - IPMA
4 – Olhão, EPPO - IPMA
5 – Leiria, Aeródromo - IPMA
6 – Gafanha da Nazaré - Wunderground
7 – Sesimbra - Wunderground
8 – Coruche - IPMA
9 – Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha - IPMA
10 – Monção, Valinha - IPMA
11 – Amareleja - MeteoAlentejo
12 – Chaves (Aeródromo) - IPMA


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das quatro temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 06:59 de quarta-feira, dia 1;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% ao primeiro tercil de participantes a submeter a aposta e de 5% ao segundo tercil. Ou seja, se concorrerem 31 pessoas, os 10 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus de 10% e os 11 seguintes a apostar (entre o 11º e o 21º) recebem 5% de bónus;


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia. Exemplo:


No dia 11, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 15 h. Percebe-se claramente que o menor dos valores horários registados foi de 2,5ºC às 6h, uma vez que os valores às 14h e às 16h eram de cerca de 8ºC;
No dia 12 o menor valor horário foi de 4,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 3,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 11 a utilizar será de 2,5-(4,0-3,2)=1,7ºC;
Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
CRaso: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Pinhão: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
MDouro: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Olhão: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Leiria: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
GNazaré: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Coruche: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Alcácer: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Monção: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Amareleja: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC
Chaves: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC MinSex ww,wºC


----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC, zz,zºC e ww,wºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Thomar (29 Jul 2018 às 10:15)

Tenho uma dúvida e gostava de deixar uma sugestão:

- como diz o título "_Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *máximas *nos dias 1 a 3 de agosto (quarta a sexta-feira) e *mínimas* no dia 3 de agosto.",_
mas a submissão das apostas pode se fazer até no próprio dia 1 *termina às 06:59 de quarta-feira, dia 1; ???*

- Talvez o concurso devesse começar no dia 2 e ir até ao dia 4, visto que nesses 3 dias (2, 3 e 4) é que estão previstos mais calor e já com o calor instalado as mínimas serão mais altas também no sábado em especial no interior.


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2018 às 12:47)

A submissão de apostas termina no dia 1 de madrugada, quando ainda é impossível inferir qual será a máxima desse dia pelas temperaturas actuais. Ainda por cima os últimos a apostar terão uma penalização da pontuação, pelo que ninguém será muito beneficiado por apostar mais tarde.

A piada das apostas passa por apostar em dias com características diferentes. Neste momento é muito possível que as temperaturas entre dia 2 e 4 sejam praticamente iguais, o que retiraria muito interesse ao concurso. Acho que o dia 1 é o dia mais complicado de acertar, devido a eventuais brisas e à noite anterior que ainda se prevê fria. O esticar o concurso ate dia 3 teve como principal objectivo apanhar uma boa minima, que por agora parece vir a ser semelhante a dia 4. Apesar de o gfs estar a modelar algo muito extremo para os dias 5 e 6, os restantes modelos começam a cortar no calor logo no dia 5, pelo que acho que as datas escolhidas são as mais correctas.

De qualquer modo, agradeço a sugestão. Se mais alguém tiver alguma, é sempre bem vinda.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2018 às 14:28)

David sf disse:


> * Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% ao primeiro tercil de participantes a submeter a aposta e de 5% ao segundo tercil. Ou seja, se concorrerem 31 pessoas, os 10 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus de 10% e os 11 seguintes a apostar (entre o 11º e o 21º) recebem 5% de bónus;



Isso em parte apenas promove as apostas tardias. E se 90% dos participantes deixarem as apostas para o fim do dia 31/início do dia 1? São criadas grandes discrepâncias em poucas horas.

E que tal ser por dias? É muito diferente apostar hoje, amanhã ou depois. As apostas feitas hoje, independentemente do número de participantes, deviam ter 15 ou 20% de bonificação


----------



## rokleon (29 Jul 2018 às 15:05)

Orion disse:


> Isso em parte apenas promove as apostas tardias. E se 90% dos participantes deixarem as apostas para o fim do dia 31/início do dia 1? São criadas grandes discrepâncias em poucas horas.
> 
> E que tal ser por dias? É muito diferente apostar hoje, amanhã ou depois. As apostas feitas hoje, independentemente do número de participantes, deviam ter 15 ou 20% de bonificação


Também estava a pensar nisso


----------



## nelofafe (29 Jul 2018 às 15:08)

Devia ter bonificação por apostar já hoje


----------



## nelofafe (29 Jul 2018 às 15:09)

*nelofafe*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,8ºC MaxQui 27,9ºC MaxSex 31,2ºC MinSex 26,8ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 37,5ºC MaxQui 44,7ºC MaxSex 45,5ºC MinSex 26,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 33,9,xºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 24,4ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,7ºC MaxQui 35,6ºC MaxSex 37,0ºC MinSex 28,7ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 27,5ºC MaxQui 37,4ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,6ºC MaxQui 30,7ºC MaxSex 30,3ºC MinSex 24,7ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29,1,xºC MaxQui 35,6ºC MaxSex 37,0ºC MinSex 25,8ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,9ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MaxSex 46,8ºC MinSex 26,5ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 40,5ºC MaxQui 43,1ºC MaxSex 44,9ºC MinSex 25,6ºC
Monção: MaxQua 31,1ºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 38,2ºC MinSex 24,3ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 44,5ºC MaxSex 48,2ºC MinSex 28,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 37,7ºC MaxSex 39,4ºC MinSex 24,9ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jul 2018 às 15:35)

rokleon disse:


> Também estava a pensar nisso





Orion disse:


> Isso em parte apenas promove as apostas tardias. E se 90% dos participantes deixarem as apostas para o fim do dia 31/início do dia 1? São criadas grandes discrepâncias em poucas horas.
> 
> E que tal ser por dias? É muito diferente apostar hoje, amanhã ou depois. As apostas feitas hoje, independentemente do número de participantes, deviam ter 15 ou 20% de bonificação



Por dias ou por horas estratégicas, tipo saída ECMWF ou GFS das 12z, etc. Por exemplo, quem esperar até à saída das 12z de 31 é penalizado relativamente às de dia 30, e por aí fora. Tenho ideia que já se fez concursos com esse esquema. Julgo ser bem mais justo do que por 1 minuto poder haver alguém que tem bonificação ou não, tendo apostado com as mesmas ferramentas disponíveis.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2018 às 15:37)

*joralentejano*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,1ºC MaxQui 26,6ºC MaxSex 25,9ºC MinSex 23,2ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 38,9ºC MaxQui 43,1ºC MaxSex 43,6ºC MinSex 23,6ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,2ºC MaxQui 39,1ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 21,3ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 33,4ºC MaxSex 33,7ºC MinSex 23,8ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 28,2ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 37,9ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 24,3ºC MaxQui 31,4ºC MaxSex 31,2ºC MinSex 20,8ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29,1ºC MaxQui 33,9ºC MaxSex 33,2ºC MinSex 23,4ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 38,9ºC MaxQui 44,1ºC MaxSex 44,8ºC MinSex 22,3ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,2ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 22,8ºC
Monção: MaxQua 32,7ºC MaxQui 39,1ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 21,3ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,1ºC MaxQui 44,7ºC MaxSex 45,8ºC MinSex 24,2ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,1ºC MaxQui 38,8ºC MaxSex 39,7ºC MinSex 23,1ºC


----------



## RStorm (29 Jul 2018 às 16:36)

*RStorm *
CRaso: MaxQua 21,9ºC MaxQui 25,6ºC MaxSex 25,1ºC MinSex: 22,7ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,6ºC MaxQui 42,6ºC MaxSex: 43,3ºC MinSex: 22,3ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,1ºC MaxQui 39,4ºC MaxSex 40,1ºC MinSex 21,2ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,1ºC MaxQui 34,3ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC MinSex: 23,4ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 28,3ºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 36,6ºC MiSex: 21,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 23,8ºC MaxQui 30,1ºC MaxSex 30,8ºC MinSex 19,7ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 28,4ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 31,9ºC MinSex 22,8ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 39,2ºC MaxQui 44,7ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 37,8ºC MaxQui 43,1ºC MaxSex 42,8ºC MinSex: 23,2ºC
Monção: MaxQua 32,4ºC MaxQui 38,8ºC MaxSex: 39,2ºC MinSex: 20,2ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,9ºC MaxQui 45,2ºC MaxSex 46,1ºC MinSex 25,1ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 33,8ºC MaxQui 38,3ºC MaxSex 39,9ºC MinSex 22,6ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2018 às 16:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Por dias ou por horas estratégicas, tipo saída ECMWF ou GFS das 12z, etc. Por exemplo, quem esperar até à saída das 12z de 31 é penalizado relativamente às de dia 30, e por aí fora. Tenho ideia que já se fez concursos com esse esquema. Julgo ser bem mais justo do que por 1 minuto poder haver alguém que tem bonificação ou não, tendo apostado com as mesmas ferramentas disponíveis.



Já foi assim, mas pessoalmente acho mais interessante como está actualmente. Há sempre alguma injustiça nisto, mas nenhum dos métodos é justo (mesmo o que compreendia as saídas dos modelos, havendo tantos modelos e apenas três patamares de bonificação haveria sempre injustiça na forma como se agrupavam as saídas em função das bonificações). No método actual há uma componente de aposta maior, tem sempre que se tentar prever quando os outros irão jogar.
Outra solução, que se poderia implementar em concursos futuros passa por dar 10% de bonificação ao primeiro a apostar e 10% de penalização ao último, e fazer variar linearmente a bonificação/penalização conforme o número de ordem da aposta. Se acharem boa ideia podemos implementar esta alternativa no próximo concurso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jul 2018 às 17:20)

David sf disse:


> Já foi assim, mas pessoalmente acho mais interessante como está actualmente. Há sempre alguma injustiça nisto, mas nenhum dos métodos é justo (mesmo o que compreendia as saídas dos modelos, havendo tantos modelos e apenas três patamares de bonificação haveria sempre injustiça na forma como se agrupavam as saídas em função das bonificações). No método actual há uma componente de aposta maior, tem sempre que se tentar prever quando os outros irão jogar.
> Outra solução, que se poderia implementar em concursos futuros passa por dar 10% de bonificação ao primeiro a apostar e 10% de penalização ao último, e fazer variar linearmente a bonificação/penalização conforme o número de ordem da aposta. Se acharem boa ideia podemos implementar esta alternativa no próximo concurso.



Sem dúvida que é complicado ser 100% justo, mas isto também é mais um passatempo e entretenimento para quem gosta de meteorologia como nós, julgo que ninguém se vai aborrecer por isso. De qualquer forma, o método que sugeres parece-me uma excelente ideia. Mantém a tal componente de aposta de perceber quando os outros concorrentes vão apostar, mas elimina potenciais diferenças grandes nas penalizações por questão de poucos minutos.


----------



## rokleon (29 Jul 2018 às 19:35)

*rokleon *
CRaso: MaxQua 21,9ºC MaxQui 24,1ºC MaxSex 24,6ºC MinSex: 21,2ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 34,4ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex: 39,0ºC MinSex: 23,3ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,9ºC MaxQui 38,7ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 21,8ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 31,4ºC MaxQui 33,8ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC MinSex: 24,3ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,8ºC MaxQui 38,8ºC MaxSex 38,3ºC MiSex: 22,1ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,1ºC MaxQui 33,6ºC MaxSex 30,7ºC MinSex 22,6ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 27,9ºC MaxQui 36,4ºC MaxSex 35,9ºC MinSex 23,7ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 38,2ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 43,1ºC MinSex 22,6ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 43,9ºC MinSex: 23,0ºC
Monção: MaxQua 34,9ºC MaxQui 37,6ºC MaxSex: 38,2ºC MinSex: 21,8ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 40,4ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MaxSex 42,5ºC MinSex 25,1ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 36,0ºC MaxQui 37,1ºC MaxSex 38,9ºC MinSex 22,7ºC


----------



## rokleon (29 Jul 2018 às 19:38)

David sf disse:


> Outra solução, que se poderia implementar em concursos futuros passa por dar 10% de bonificação ao primeiro a apostar e 10% de penalização ao último, e fazer variar linearmente a bonificação/penalização conforme o número de ordem da aposta.


  Experimenta num próximo!


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 21:02)

*Man duro*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,7°C MaxQui 27,3°C MaxSex 30,7°C MinSex 25,2°C
Pinhão: MaxQua 38,2°C MaxQui 43,9°C MaxSex 44,8°C MinSex 25,6°C
MDouro: MaxQua 34,2°C MaxQui 37,2°C MaxSex 40,0°C MinSex 25,0°C
Olhão: MaxQua 33,5°C MaxQui 35,9°C MaxSex 36,7°C MinSex 28,2°C
Leiria: MaxQua 28,3°C MaxQui 38,0°C MaxSex 39,5°C MinSex 24,3°C
GNazaré: MaxQua 24,2°C MaxQui 30,1°C MaxSex 31,2°C MinSex 24,1°C
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29,4°C MaxQui 35,7°C MaxSex 37,5°C MinSex 26,2°C
Coruche: MaxQua 40,3°C MaxQui 45,2°C MaxSex 47,2°C MinSex 27,0°C
Alcácer: MaxQua 40,3°C MaxQui 43,9°C MaxSex 45,2°C MinSex 25,4°C
Monção: MaxQua 32,2°C MaxQui 38,5°C MaxSex 40,2°C MinSex 25,0°C
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,2°C MaxQui 45,2°C MaxSex 48,1°C MinSex 28,2°C
Chaves: MaxQua 32,9°C MaxQui 38,2°C MaxSex 40,2°C MinSex 25,3°C


----------



## meteo (29 Jul 2018 às 23:02)

*meteo*
CRaso: MaxQua 21,0ºC MaxQui 27,5ºC MaxSex 28,5ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,0ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,5ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,5ºC MaxQui 36,0ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 31,5ºC MaxQui 36,5ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,5ºC MaxQui 46,0ºC MaxSex 45,5ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,5ºC MaxQui 44,5ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 41,0ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,5ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jul 2018 às 23:28)

CRaso: MaxQua 25,0ºC MaxQui 31,5ºC MaxSex 30,5ºC MinSex 20,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 34,2ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MaxSex 41,5ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,0ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 44,0ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,5ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,5ºC MaxQui 34,3ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC MinSex 19,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 38,5ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 42,0ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MaxSex 46,0ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 36,5ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,5ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MaxSex 46,0ºC MinSex 26,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2018 às 23:58)

*vitamos*
CRaso: MaxQua 25,5ºC MaxQui 27,6ºC MaxSex 27,7ºC MinSex 19,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 36,0ºC MaxQui 40,9ºC MaxSex 42,0ºC MinSex 22,2ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 34,6ºC MaxQui 38,9ºC MaxSex 40,1ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,2ºC MaxQui 33,2ºC MaxSex 32,2ºC MinSex 21,1ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 35,6ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 40,1ºC MinSex 21,7ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 36,0ºC MaxSex 37,3ºC MinSex 18,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 37,3ºC MaxSex 40,4ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 37,8ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 44,4ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 33,9ºC MaxQui 39,8ºC MaxSex 42,0ºC MinSex 20,0ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 19,7ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 38,0ºC MaxQui 42,2ºC MaxSex  44,2ºC MinSex 25,1ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,6ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 38,5ºC MinSex 22,3ºC


----------------


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 00:30)

*joselamego*
CRaso: MaxQua 28,5ºC MaxQui 29,9ºC MaxSex 31,7ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,0ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 44,0ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 37,5ºC MaxQui 39,7ºC MaxSex 41,4ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 34,4ºC MaxQui 35,3ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC MinSex 22,3ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 38,3ºC MaxQui 39,6ºC MaxSex 41,6ºC MinSex 22,7ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 37,0ºC MaxSex 38,6ºC MinSex 19,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 38,4ºC MaxSex 40,6ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 42,3,ºC MaxQui 46,2ºC MaxSex 47,4ºC MinSex 25,0ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,7ºC MaxQui 42,3ºC MaxSex 44,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 36,9ºC MaxSex 39,2ºC MinSex 20,2ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,1ºC MaxQui 46,3ºC MaxSex 48,4ºC MinSex 27,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 36,8ºC MaxQui 39,6ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC


----------



## qwerl (30 Jul 2018 às 00:31)

*qwerl*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,9ºC MaxQui 30,6ºC MaxSex 29,3ºC MinSex 19,3ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,6ºC MaxQui 43,4ºC MaxSex 42,8ºC MinSex 22,3ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,1ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 40,7ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 34,9ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 33,9ºC MinSex 25,7ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 33,1ºC MaxQui 40,3ºC MaxSex 41,5ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 25,9ºC MaxQui 32,2ºC MaxSex 32,1ºC MinSex 19,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 31,9ºC MaxQui 36,7ºC MaxSex 36,8ºC MinSex 21,1ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 41,2ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MaxSex 45,2ºC MinSex 19,9ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,1ºC MaxQui 43,1ºC MaxSex 42,4ºC MinSex 22,2ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,9ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MaxSex 39,1ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,1ºC MaxQui 45,9ºC MaxSex 45,8ºC MinSex 24,8ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,3ºC MaxQui 39,9ºC MaxSex 39,3ºC MinSex 21,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2018 às 13:28)

*david 6*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,5ºC MaxQui 28,5ºC MaxSex 29,0ºC MinSex 21,3ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 37,0ºC MaxQui 41,0ºC MaxSex 41,5ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 34,3ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 21,9ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 30,3ºC MaxSex 30,9ºC MinSex 24,1ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 28,9ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 39,7ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,0ºC MaxQui 31,6ºC MaxSex 31,3ºC MinSex 19,1ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29,5ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 33,3ºC MinSex 22,9ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,5ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MaxSex 46,2ºC MinSex 20,9ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 39,8ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MaxSex 44,0ºC MinSex 20,9ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,6ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 21,1ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,3ºC MaxQui 44,6ºC MaxSex 45,5ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 38,2ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 21,8ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2018 às 14:18)

* Dan *
CRaso: MaxQua 23,0ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 30,0ºC MinSex: 20,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,0ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MaxSex: 43,5ºC MinSex: 24,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 40,2ºC MaxSex 40,7ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC MinSex: 22,5ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 39,0ºC MiSex: 20,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 25,0ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 32,5ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MaxSex 45,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,5ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MaxSex 42,5ºC MinSex: 21,5ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex: 40,5ºC MinSex: 20,5ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,0ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex 26,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 22,0ºC


----------



## rmsg (30 Jul 2018 às 15:04)

CRaso: MaxQua 23,0ºC MaxQui 29,0ºC MaxSex 30,0ºC MinSex 22,1ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 35,2ºC MaxQui 40,4ºC MaxSex 41,8ºC MinSex 24,6ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,9ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MaxSex 40,2ºC MinSex 22,7ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 29,5ºC MaxSex 29,7ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,5ºC MaxQui 38,1ºC MaxSex 41,1ºC MinSex 22,9ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,1ºC MaxQui 34,5ºC MaxSex 35,8ºC MinSex 23,8ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29,0ºC MaxQui 31,7ºC MaxSex 26,8ºC MinSex 23,6ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 42,7ºC MaxQui 44,8ºC MaxSex 46,2ºC MinSex 22,6ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 42,2ºC MaxQui 42,3ºC MaxSex 42,9ºC MinSex 21,7ºC
Monção: MaxQua 32,9ºC MaxQui 40,3ºC MaxSex 38,9ºC MinSex 22,9ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,7ºC MaxQui 43,8ºC MaxSex 45,2ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 33,8ºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 40,3ºC MinSex 21,9ºC


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 15:22)

*remember*
CRaso: MaxQua 24,2ºC MaxQui 29,1ºC MaxSex 28,2ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 37,5ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 40,8ºC MinSex 19,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,4ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 40,4ºC MinSex 22,4ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,9ºC MaxQui 33,6ºC MaxSex 34,7ºC MinSex 23,6ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 28,6xºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 39,0ºC MinSex 20,4ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,6ºC MaxQui 35,5ºC MaxSex 34,3ºC MinSex 21,2ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 38,9ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC MinSex 18,4ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,3ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 45,5ºC MinSex 24,1wºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,8ºC MaxQui 43,1ºC MaxSex 41,7ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,3ºC MaxQui 40,4ºC MaxSex 39,7ºC MinSex 22,2ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,9ºC MaxQui 43,4ºC MaxSex 42,1ºC MinSex 20,4ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,3ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC MinSex 20,9ºC

Lisboa ou Porto nem uma a do Cabo Raso não reflecte de todo o tempo em Lisboa...


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jul 2018 às 15:43)

*Dias Miguel*
CRaso: MaxQua 20,7ºC MaxQui 29,0ºC MaxSex 27,5ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 35,1ºC MaxQui 39,9ºC MaxSex 41,6ºC MinSex 21,4ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 40,3ºC MaxSex 41,8ºC MinSex 23,1ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 31,1ºC MaxSex 32,7ºC MinSex 23,8ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,5ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 21,8ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 25,1ºC MaxQui 34,2ºC MaxSex 32,4ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 38,8ºC MaxSex 35,0ºC MinSex 22,1ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 39,6ºC MaxQui 43,6ºC MaxSex 44,9ºC MinSex 24,8ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 39,8ºC MaxQui 44,1ºC MaxSex 43,8ºC MinSex 24,4ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,7ºC MaxQui 39,7ºC MaxSex 39,9ºC MinSex 22,2ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 45,2ºC MinSex 24,1ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,1ºC MaxQui 38,7ºC MaxSex 40,7ºC MinSex 22,7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 16:12)

*Ricardo Carvalho*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,2ºC MaxQui 28,6ºC MaxSex 25,9ºC MinSex 21,1ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,9ºC MaxQui 43,6ºC MaxSex 43,8ºC MinSex 25,6ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,1ºC MaxQui 39,1ºC MaxSex 39,9ºC MinSex 22,2ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 33.9ºC MaxSex 32,7ºC MinSex 25,8ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,2ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 37,6ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 24,3ºC MaxQui 35,4ºC MaxSex 31,2ºC MinSex 22.2ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 28,1ºC MaxQui 33,9ºC MaxSex 33,2ºC MinSex 23,4ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 38,9ºC MaxQui 45,8ºC MaxSex 44,8ºC MinSex 25,3ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 39,2ºC MaxQui 45,78ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 26,8ºC
Monção: MaxQua 32,7ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 22,3ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,1ºC MaxQui 45,9ºC MaxSex 45,7ºC MinSex 28,2ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,1ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 39,7ºC MinSex 22,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (30 Jul 2018 às 16:29)

*criz0r*
CRaso: MaxQua 24,1ºC MaxQui 35,4ºC MaxSex 32,3ºC MinSex: 21,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 38,6ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex: 44,2ºC MinSex: 25,3ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,0ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 41,1ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 31,2ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MaxSex 34,1ºC MinSex: 23,5ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 38,4ºC MaxSex 40,4ºC MiSex: 21,3ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,0ºC MaxQui 32,2ºC MaxSex 34,4ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,1ºC MaxQui 37,0ºC MaxSex 38,2ºC MinSex 21,1ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,1ºC MaxQui 44,5ºC MaxSex 46,2ºC MinSex 26,5ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,6ºC MaxQui 43,2ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex: 23,3ºC
Monção: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 39,7ºC MaxSex: 41,5ºC MinSex: 21,1ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,7ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MaxSex 46,8ºC MinSex 31,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,2ºC MaxQui 40,2ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 21,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2018 às 16:42)

AnDré
CRaso: MaxQua 22,1ºC MaxQui 30,5ºC MaxSex 31,0ºC MinSex 21,4ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 43,8ºC MinSex 24,8ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,1ºC MaxQui 40,8ºC MaxSex 41,1ºC MinSex 22,8ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 33,1ºC MaxSex 33,1ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30,1ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,9ºC MaxQui 36,4ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 33,1ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC MinSex 20,8ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 44,4ºC MaxSex 45,2ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 42,1ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MaxSex 44,1ºC MinSex 21,1ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,8ºC MaxQui 41,7ºC MaxSex 40,8ºC MinSex 22,8ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,7ºC MaxQui 44,5ºC MaxSex 44,7ºC MinSex 23,2ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,6ºC MaxQui 38,2ºC MaxSex 40,8ºC MinSex 21,8ºC


----------



## Joao Silva (30 Jul 2018 às 17:27)

*Joao Silva*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,5ºC MaxQui 28,5ºC MaxSex 28,0ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 38,5ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 30,0ºC MaxSex 31,0ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 27,5ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 38,0ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,0ºC MaxQui 35,0ºC MaxSex 34,0ºC MinSex 19,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 35,0ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC MinSex 18,5ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 38,5ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,0ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,0ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 43,0ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 21,5ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jul 2018 às 18:37)

*Jorge_SCP*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,8ºC MaxQui 33,3ºC MaxSex 33,8ºC MinSex 23,4ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 38,3ºC MaxQui 42,1ºC MaxSex 43,8ºC MinSex 22,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,4ºC MaxQui 40,2ºC MaxSex 40,9ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 34,1ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 32,6ºC MinSex 24,9ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 28,7ºC MaxQui 39,6ºC MaxSex 38,9ºC MinSex 23,4ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,3ºC MaxQui 36,9ºC MaxSex 35,8ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29,8ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 37,5ºC MinSex 23,2ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,9ºC MaxQui 45,4ºC MaxSex 46,0ºC MinSex 23,6ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 40,2ºC MaxQui 44,8ºC MaxSex 43,7ºC MinSex 23,4ºC
Monção: MaxQua 34,8ºC MaxQui 41,2ºC MaxSex 41,1ºC MinSex 23,8ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,1ºC MaxQui 44,6ºC MaxSex 44,5ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,3ºC MaxQui 39,2ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 22,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2018 às 20:43)

*algarvio1980*
CRaso: MaxQua 23,0ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MaxSex 30,2ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 38,2ºC MaxQui 43,4ºC MaxSex 42,9ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,6ºC MaxQui 41,2ºC MaxSex 41,4ºC MinSex 22,3ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 33,4ºC MaxSex 34,1ºC MinSex 23,1ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 28,3ºC MaxQui 39,6ºC MaxSex 38,4ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,3ºC MaxQui 37,2ºC MaxSex 36,1ºC MinSex 22,7ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 36,1ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MaxSex 37,4ºC MinSex 20,8ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 39,8ºC MaxQui 45,1ºC MaxSex 46,3ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,1ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 42,7ºC MinSex 23,7ºC
Monção: MaxQua 36,7ºC MaxQui 40,2ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 23,4ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,6ºC MaxQui 45,2ºC MaxSex 46.3,yºC MinSex 24,8ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,6ºC MaxQui 39,3ºC MaxSex 41,2ºC MinSex 22,4ºC


----------



## blade (30 Jul 2018 às 21:56)

*Blade*
CRaso: MaxQua 23,9ºC MaxQui 32,3ºC MaxSex 31,4ºC MinSex 22,4ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 38,3ºC MaxQui 41,9ºC MaxSex 43,8ºC MinSex 21,6ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 34,8ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC MinSex 22,3ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,6ºC MaxQui 33,7ºC MaxSex 33,8ºC MinSex 25,2ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 27,7ºC MaxQui 38,4ºC MaxSex 39,6ºC MinSex 22,4ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,1ºC MaxQui 37,4ºC MaxSex 36,1ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 35,1ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 40,1ºC MinSex 21,2ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 39,9ºC MaxQui 47,5ºC MaxSex 48,9ºC MinSex 22,9ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 40,9ºC MaxQui 45,1ºC MaxSex 43,1ºC MinSex 22,9ºC
Monção: MaxQua 34,9ºC MaxQui 40,9ºC MaxSex 40,9ºC MinSex 23,3ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MaxSex 44,9ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 33,3ºC MaxQui 38,2ºC MaxSex 40,1ºC MinSex 22,6ºC


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2018 às 00:27)

*MSantos*
CRaso: MaxQua 23,5ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 37,5ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,0ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,5ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 35,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29,0ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MaxSex 45,5ºC MinSex 25,0ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 44,5ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 23,0ºC


----------



## Stormlover (31 Jul 2018 às 02:38)

*Stormlover*
CRaso: MaxQua 25,8ºC MaxQui 31,9ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC MinSex 21.9ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 37,9ºC MaxQui 41,2ºC MaxSex 43,9ºC MinSex 20,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,0ºC MaxQui 38,9ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 22,2ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 31,9ºC MaxQui 33,8ºC MaxSex 35,1ºC MinSex 23,9ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 34,6ºC MaxQui 40,6ºC MaxSex 42,5ºC MinSex 21,6ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 29,2ºC MaxQui 34,2ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC MinSex 19,8ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 38,6ºC MaxSex 38,6ºC MinSex 22,9ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,9ºC MaxQui 46,0ºC MaxSex 48,1ºC MinSex 24,9ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 40,1ºC MaxQui 43,6ºC MaxSex 45,9ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 39,3ºC MaxSex 42,2ºC MinSex 21,4ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 39,9ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 46,9ºC MinSex 26,0 ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,1ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 42,1ºC MinSex 22,4ºC


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2018 às 11:36)

*rozzo*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,8ºC MaxQui 29,7ºC MaxSex 29,9ºC MinSex 19,2ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 44,2ºC MinSex 24,6ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,4ºC MaxQui 40,6ºC MaxSex 41,4ºC MinSex 21,7ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,8ºC MaxQui 34,4ºC MaxSex 35,2ºC MinSex 23,9ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 28,9ºC MaxQui 39,4ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,9ºC MaxQui 36,0ºC MaxSex 35,7ºC MinSex 19,9ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 37,7ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC MinSex 20,2ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,9ºC MaxQui 44,9ºC MaxSex 46,2ºC MinSex 23,2ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 41,4ºC MaxQui 43,2ºC MaxSex 44,5ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,4ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 42,3ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,2ºC MaxQui 44,1ºC MaxSex 44,1ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,2ºC MaxQui 39,3ºC MaxSex 40,9ºC MinSex 21,7ºC


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jul 2018 às 11:56)

*vinc7e*

CRaso: MaxQua 22,0ºC MaxQui 29,5ºC MaxSex 29,5ºC MinSex 19,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,9ºC MaxQui 42,9ºC MaxSex 44,9ºC MinSex 25,2ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,9ºC MaxQui 41,2ºC MaxSex 41,9ºC MinSex 20,6ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 33,4ºC MaxSex 34,2ºC MinSex 24,4ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,1ºC MaxQui 39,9ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 21,4ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,6ºC MaxQui 37,4ºC MaxSex 37,7ºC MinSex 20,8ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 33,8ºC MaxQui 38,8ºC MaxSex 38,9ºC MinSex 21,1ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 40,4ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 44,9ºC MinSex 25,0ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MaxSex 43,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MaxSex 44,0ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 40,2ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 20,9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2018 às 14:51)

*Tiagolco*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,5ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 30,0ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 40,8ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 37,4ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 21,3ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC MinSex 25,2ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30,1ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 22,6ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,5ºC MaxQui 36,2ºC MaxSex 35,8ºC MinSex 21,2ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,2ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex 36,2ºC MinSex 21,2ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 42,3ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MaxSex 47,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 42,0ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MaxSex 45,9ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Monção: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 41,5ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42,2ºC MaxQui 44,4ºC MaxSex 45,1ºC MinSex 24,2ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,3ºC MaxQui 39,7ºC MaxSex 40,7ºC MinSex 21,3ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (31 Jul 2018 às 16:08)

CRaso: MaxQua 22.5ºC MaxQui 27.6ºCC MaxSex 29ºC MinSex 23ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 36ºC MaxQui 42ºC MaxSex 43ºC MinSex 24ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 34.5ºC MaxQui 38.5ºC MaxSex 40.3ºC MinSex 20ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32ºC MaxQui 33ºC MaxSex 35ºC MinSex 26ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30ºC MaxQui 39ºC MaxSex 38.5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 25ºC MaxQui 32ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC MinSex 24ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29.2ºC MaxQui 33ºC MaxSex 35.8ºC MinSex 25,2ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40ºC MaxQui 44.5ºC MaxSex 46.2ºC MinSex 23ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 40,2ºC MaxQui44,3ºC MaxSex 45ºC MinSex 26ºC
Monção: MaxQua 32ºC MaxQui 38.4ºC MaxSex 42ºC MinSex 23,1ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 42ºC MaxQui 44.7ºC MaxSex 45.6ºC MinSex 24,3ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 33ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 21ºC


----------



## fsl (31 Jul 2018 às 17:09)

*FSL*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,0ºC MaxQui 30,1ºC MaxSex 29,9ºC MinSex 20,2ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,0ºC MaxQui 42,9ºC MaxSex 43,2ºC MinSex 25,2C
MDouro: MaxQua 36,8ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 41,4ºC MinSex 22,6ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 34,2ºC MinSex 24,9ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30,9ºC MaxQui 40,2ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,9ºC MaxQui 36,3ºC MaxSex 36,7ºC MinSex 20,8C
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,4ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC MinSex 21,2ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,2ºC MaxQui 44,3ºC MaxSex 45,2ºC MinSex 24,2ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 41,0ºC MaxQui 43,3ºC MaxSex 44,5ºC MinSex 24,8ºC
Monção: MaxQua 34,4ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC MinSex 22,9ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,9ºC MaxQui 44,8ºC MaxSex 44,9ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC


----------



## Thomar (31 Jul 2018 às 17:39)

*Thomar*
CRaso: MaxQua 23,2ºC MaxQui 29,9ºC MaxSex 30,1ºC MinSex 19,8ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 40,1ºC MaxQui 43,3ºC MaxSex 44,0ºC MinSex 24,6ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,7ºC MaxQui 40,4ºC MaxSex 41,5ºC MinSex 21,9ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,4ºC MaxQui 34,7ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30,1ºC MaxQui 39,8ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 22,3ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 25,8ºC MaxQui 35,2ºC MaxSex 36,1ºC MinSex 19,7ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 33,6ºC MaxQui 38,1ºC MaxSex 37,1ºC MinSex 20,4ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 41,1ºC MaxQui 45,3ºC MaxSex 46,5ºC MinSex 22,9ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 41,3ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 44,4ºC MinSex 24,2ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,1ºC MaxQui 41,2ºC MaxSex 42,1ºC MinSex 22,4ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,3ºC MaxQui 44,6ºC MaxSex 44,8ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,9ºC MaxQui 39,2ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC MinSex 21,8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jul 2018 às 21:38)

*Mr. Neves*
CRaso: MaxQua 22,3ºC MaxQui 29,4ºC MaxSex 28,8ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,8ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 43,6ºC MinSex 24,2ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,4ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC MinSex 22,1ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,8ºC MaxQui 34,6ºC MaxSex 35,7ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 28,7ºC MaxQui 39,2ºC MaxSex 39,8ºC MinSex 22,6ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,6ºC MaxQui 34,7ºC MaxSex 33,7ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 37,4ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 39,8ºC MaxQui 45,3ºC MaxSex 46,5ºC MinSex 23,6ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,7ºC MaxQui 43,2ºC MaxSex 44,0ºC MinSex 23,2ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,8ºC MaxQui 39,7ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC MinSex 23,4ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,3ºC MaxQui 44,4ºC MaxSex 44,6ºC MinSex 24,2ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,4ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 40,1ºC MinSex 22,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2018 às 22:43)

*Jonas_87*

CRaso: MaxQua 22,2ºC MaxQui 32,3ºC MaxSex 31,0ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,2ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MaxSex 44,4ºC MinSex 25,2ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 36,1ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC MinSex 19,1ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 36,0ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC MinSex 24,1ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,2ºC MaxQui 39,ºC MaxSex 40,3ºC MinSex 16,8ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 28,5ºC MaxQui 35,0ºC MaxSex 35,0ºC MinSex 23,2ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 40,3ºC MaxSex 40,8ºC MinSex 21,0ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 45,1ºC MaxSex 46,9ºC MinSex 20,1ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,8ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex 19,2ºC
Monção: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 38,9ºC MaxSex 41,7ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,4ºC MaxQui 45,4ºC MaxSex 45,6ºC MinSex 25,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 40,7ºC MinSex 18,0ºC

PS: Este ano, ao contrario do ano passado consegui participar.
É interessante participar neste género de apostas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2018 às 23:34)

CRaso: MaxQua 23,0ºC MaxQui 27,5ºC MaxSex 29,1ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 38,6ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,2ºC MaxQui 38,2ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC MinSex 21,1ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 34,5ºC MaxSex 34,2ºC MinSex 24,3ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 29,0ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 26,5ºC MaxQui 35,0ºC MaxSex 35,3ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 31,5ºC MaxQui 35,5ºC MaxSex 37,2ºC MinSex 21,5ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 41,0ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MaxSex 46,5ºC MinSex 23,2ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 46,8ºC MinSex 23,6ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,6ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 43,0ºC MinSex 21,7ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 45,1ºC MaxSex 45,2ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 41,5ºC MinSex 21,5ºC


----------



## Norther (31 Jul 2018 às 23:59)

Norther

CRaso: MaxQua 25,2ºC MaxQui 34,3ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 37,4ºC MaxQui 41,2ºC MaxSex 43,3ºC MinSex 27,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 37,6ºC MaxSex 39,9ºC MinSex 21,9ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 31,9ºC MaxQui 32,2ºC MaxSex 32,5ºC MinSex 25,8ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30,2ºC MaxQui 39,4ºC MaxSex 41,4ºC MinSex 24.7ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 28,2ºC MaxQui 36,3ºC MaxSex 38,2ºC MinSex 25,8ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 31,4ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex 35,9ºC MinSex 22,8ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 37,8ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 45,3ºC MinSex 24,8ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 39,6ºC MaxQui 44,4ºC MaxSex 45,3ºC MinSex 23,9ºC
Monção: MaxQua 29,8ºC MaxQui 36,8ºC MaxSex 39,2ºC MinSex 26,1ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,3ºC MaxQui 43,2ºC MaxSex 44,3ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 33,2ºC MaxQui 38,3ºC MaxSex 42,4ºC MinSex 23,4ºC


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2018 às 00:13)

* David sf *
CRaso: MaxQua 23,5ºC MaxQui 29,0ºC MaxSex 30,0ºC MinSex 20,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 39,0ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 34,5ºC MinSex 24,5ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 38,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 27,0ºC MaxQui 35,0ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 31,5ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 38,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 44,5ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC
Monção: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 43,5ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 41,0ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 44,5ºC MinSex 23,0ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2018 às 03:46)

*Gerofil*
CRaso: MaxQua 20,8ºC MaxQui 27,8ºC MaxSex 30,8ºC MinSex 22,5ºC
Pinhão: MaxQua 35,2ºC MaxQui 40,2ºC MaxSex 44,5ºC MinSex 28,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 33,2ºC MaxQui 37,0ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC MinSex 24,0ºC
Olhão: MaxQua 31,5ºC MaxQui 33,3ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC MinSex 23,8ºC
Leiria: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 39,8ºC MaxSex 43,0ºC MinSex 25,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 28,1ºC MaxQui 32,1ºC MaxSex 34,8ºC MinSex 21,7ºC
Sesimbra: MaxQua 28,0ºC MaxQui 35,2ºC MaxSex 33,4ºC MinSex 21,8ºC
Coruche: MaxQua 38,0ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 43,8ºC MinSex 25,5ºC
Alcácer: MaxQua 38,9ºC MaxQui 42,4ºC MaxSex 42,0ºC MinSex 24,6ºC
Monção: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC MinSex 24,8ºC
Amareleja: MaxQua 40,5ºC MaxQui 44,4ºC MaxSex 45,1ºC MinSex 29,8ºC
Chaves: MaxQua 34,4ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 40,8ºC MinSex 24,8ºC


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2018 às 07:24)

Segue o resumo das apostas. Confirmem que está tudo OK, sff. Obrigado a todos os participantes, foram 36, a 2ª maior participação de sempre.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:27)

@algarvio1980 mete lá uns cubos de gelo na estação de Olhão, está a aquecer em demasia para o meu gosto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2018 às 19:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> @algarvio1980 mete lá uns cubos de gelo na estação de Olhão, está a aquecer em demasia para o meu gosto.



Amanhã, tenho que ir lá controlar a dita, não se faz.  Olhão devo ter uma anomalia de 3ºC , esqueci-me que normalmente o 1º dia de levante é sempre mais quente. 

Vendo, as apostas no geral, em Olhão já existe umas discrepâncias jeitosas.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

Gafanha da Nazaré e Sesimbra com máximas, respetivamente, de *24,4°C *e *31,5°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2018 às 21:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Gafanha da Nazaré e Sesimbra com máximas, respetivamente, de *24,4°C *e *31,5°C*.


Falta Amareleja amadora, ficou nos *40,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2018 às 21:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> @algarvio1980 mete lá uns cubos de gelo na estação de Olhão, está a aquecer em demasia para o meu gosto.


E já agora o Cabo Raso não passou dos 20ºC na horária


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2018 às 01:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> @algarvio1980 mete lá uns cubos de gelo na estação de Olhão, está a aquecer em demasia para o meu gosto.



Eu devia ter ido à de Leiria aquece-la um grau, ficou-se pelos 28ºC na horária, apostei 29ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 06:20)

MSantos disse:


> Eu devia ter ido à de Leiria aquece-la um grau, ficou-se pelos 28ºC na horária, apostei 29ºC.


Então mas deves ter acertado, pois há quase sempre uma diferença próxima de1 grau entre ambos os registos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 11:15)

Está visto que o primeiro dia foi uma razia total  As estações do litoral lixaram quase todas as previsões


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 11:42)

*Mínimas/Máximas IPMA (01/08):*
Cabo Raso: 17.3/22.2
Pinhão: 16.6/38.7
Miranda do Douro: 16.2/36.1
Olhão: 20.5/36.1
Leiria: 12.3/28.5
Coruche: 12.1/39.2
Alcácer: 14.4/39.1
Monção: 16.6/34.9
Chaves: 11.4/35.2

Correção: Retirada a estação da Amareleja visto que não é a do IPMA no concurso e o objetivo deste post era resumir os extremos diários do IPMA.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 11:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Mínimas/Máximas IPMA (01/08):*
> Cabo Raso: 17.3/22.2
> Pinhão: 16.6/38.7
> Miranda do Douro: 16.2/36.1
> ...



Nem uma 

Impressionante a variação de Coruche 27,1 ºC


----------



## David sf (2 Ago 2018 às 11:52)

Logo à noite ponho isto bonito. Classificação de ontem:

1    David sf    11,8 
2    joralentejano    12,87 
3    Mr. Neves    13,3 
4    Jorge_scp    14,54 
5    qwerl    14,76 
6    Dan    14,85 
7    RStorm    15,03 
8    Man duro    15,3 
9    rozzo    15,5 
10    guisilva5000    15,5 
11    vinc7e    15,6 
12    Ricardo Carvalho    16,06 
13    MSantos    16,15 
14    rokleon    16,29 
15    Jonas_87    16,4 
16    remember    16,82 
17    blade    17,01 
18    Joao Silva    17,29 
19    Thomar    17,6 
20    Dias Miguel    17,67


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 12:05)

David sf disse:


> Logo à noite ponho isto bonito. Classificação de ontem:
> 
> 1    David sf    11,8
> 2    joralentejano    12,87
> ...



20º em 35, até não está tão mal como esperava 

@David sf  essa é mesmo à boss  Excelente pontuação para um dia com tantas variações...


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

David sf disse:


> Logo à noite ponho isto bonito. Classificação de ontem:
> 
> 1    David sf    11,8
> 2    joralentejano    12,87
> ...


Estar no top15 é bom mas agora vai ser sempre a descer para mim  Apostei algo baixas as temperaturas.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2018 às 12:25)

que mau


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Ago 2018 às 12:30)

Porque é que não apareço na classificação?


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 12:31)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Porque é que não apareço na classificação?


No total são 36, ele só mostra os 20 primeiros


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Ago 2018 às 13:32)

ah ok ok


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:18)

Temperaturas do dia 2:

Coruche (IPMA): *44,9ºC* (Fonte Sic Noticias)
Gafanha da Nazaré: *34,2ºC*
Sesimbra: *39,9ºC*
Amareleja:* 42,3ºC*


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Ago 2018 às 20:00)

Estou em grande risco de levar um derrocada no Cabo Raso. Arrisquei e elevei um pouco a fasquia, para volta dos 33ºC. Para já não passou dos 23ºC. Tinha esperança que subisse até esse valor (ou perto) durante a manhã antes de entrar a nortada, o que não sucedeu, ela esteve sempre presente desde a manhã. Agora a minha esperança é que entre uma corrente de leste antes da meia-noite que possa provocar uma subida súbita e amenizar os danos. Vá lá, só um pouquito, o calor não está muito longe, fizeram quase 39ºC em S.Pedro do Estoril...


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 20:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou em grande risco de levar um derrocada no Cabo Raso. Arrisquei e elevei um pouco a fasquia, para volta dos 33ºC. Para já não passou dos 23ºC. Tinha esperança que subisse até esse valor (ou perto) durante a manhã antes de entrar a nortada, o que não sucedeu, ela esteve sempre presente desde a manhã. Agora a minha esperança é que entre uma corrente de leste antes da meia-noite que possa provocar uma subida súbita e amenizar os danos. Vá lá, só um pouquito, o calor não está muito longe, fizeram quase 39ºC em S.Pedro do Estoril...



Eu arrisquei  baixei a fasquia com 24,1 para hoje em Cabo Raso. Veremos...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 20:28)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou em grande risco de levar um derrocada no Cabo Raso. Arrisquei e elevei um pouco a fasquia, para volta dos 33ºC. Para já não passou dos 23ºC. Tinha esperança que subisse até esse valor (ou perto) durante a manhã antes de entrar a nortada, o que não sucedeu, ela esteve sempre presente desde a manhã. Agora a minha esperança é que entre uma corrente de leste antes da meia-noite que possa provocar uma subida súbita e amenizar os danos. Vá lá, só um pouquito, o calor não está muito longe, fizeram quase 39ºC em S.Pedro do Estoril...



O registo de São Pedro Estoril pouco tem a ver com a zona do Cabo Raso, o mesmo concelho mas climas diferentes. 
A lestada entra com dificuldade naquela zona, mas por exemplo na praia do guincho mesmo ao lado, está ser feita agora a máxima do dia 30,8 graus. Também coloquei um máxima dessa grandeza lol vamos ver, sempre podem surgir surpresas pois o interior do concelho está bem quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:00)

Aí está o calor a entrar no Cabo Raso, 26,9ºC pelas 21h.


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aí está o calor a entrar no Cabo Raso, 26,9ºC pelas 21h.


Tem um efeito óbvio da brisa terrestre, um efeito local mas obviamente combinado com o padrão a escala maior dos ventos. (neste caso pelas estações do IPMA é de Norte). Lá se vai a minha aposta 'silly' de 24,1...


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Ago 2018 às 23:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> O registo de São Pedro Estoril pouco tem a ver com a zona do Cabo Raso, o mesmo concelho mas climas diferentes.
> A lestada entra com dificuldade naquela zona, mas por exemplo na praia do guincho mesmo ao lado, está ser feita agora a máxima do dia 30,8 graus. Também coloquei um máxima dessa grandeza lol vamos ver, sempre podem surgir surpresas pois o interior do concelho está bem quente.



Do Guincho ao Cabo Raso haver tanta diferença, não julgava... mas aí está o calor a entrar no Cabo assim que cessasse a nortada, como esperava, e que já referiram. Duvido que chegue aos 33ºC que apostei, mas sempre não é um erro de 10ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2018 às 23:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Do Guincho ao Cabo Raso haver tanta diferença, não julgava... mas aí está o calor a entrar no Cabo assim que cessasse a nortada, como esperava, e que já referiram. Duvido que chegue aos 33ºC que apostei, mas sempre não é um erro de 10ºC



Sim por incrível que pareça existe, e o mesmo se aplica às mínimas no inverno quando há vento fraco ou nulo.
Como foi um pico de temperatura brusco, talvez a máxima tenho ido aos 29 ou 30, estou curioso.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Ago 2018 às 00:20)

Boa noite @David sf. Depois de ter feito várias vezes as contas relativamente ao dia 1 no que toca às máximas,  obtive insistentemente um valor bem abaixo de 13,3, a diferença acumulada de dia 1 deu-me 12,1. Julgo que não deturpei nenhum valor, pelo que questiono se haverá algum erro na minha classificação?


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2018 às 07:50)

Boas! Ontem introduzi mal o valor de Coruche no Excel (1ºC a menos), pelo que quase toda a gente ficou com 1 ponto a mais. A classificação correcta para 4ª feira é a seguinte:


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2018 às 11:22)

Classificação do dia de ontem:

1 MSantos 9,215
2 Thomar 9,5
3 David sf  9,6
4 Mr. Neves 10
5 Tiagolco 10,8
6 Stormlover 11,02
7 rozzo 11,4
8 fsl 11,5
9 Jonas_87 11,8
10 Jorge_scp 12,16
11 vinc7e 12,6
12 qwerl 13,05
13 algarvio1980 13,3
14 remember 13,395
15 RedeMeteo 13,59
16 Dan  13,86
17 Dias Miguel 13,87
18 guisilva5000 14,8
19 joselamego 16,92
20 blade 17,195

Classificação acumulada:

1 David sf  20,2
2 Mr. Neves 22,1
3 MSantos 24,23
4 Jorge_scp 25,56
5 rozzo 25,7
6 Thomar 25,9
7 qwerl 26,73
8 vinc7e 27
9 Jonas_87 27
10 Dan  27,63
11 fsl 28
12 remember 29,07
13 guisilva5000 29,1
14 algarvio1980 30,31
15 Dias Miguel 30,4
16 Tiagolco 31,7
17 blade 33,06
18 AnDré 34,39
19 joralentejano 35,01
20 Stormlover 35,91


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 11:26)

David sf disse:


> Classificação do dia de ontem:
> 
> 1 MSantos 9,215
> 2 Thomar 9,5
> ...



De 19º para 15º. Isto está a melhorar  Olhão, Chaves e o Cabo Raso andam mesmo a brincar comigo. Mas sinceramente nunca esperei que ontem estivesse tanto calor... 
@joralentejano grande tombo rapaz... 

Edit: o Cabo Raso vai "arrasar" com todas as previsões para hoje  Devo ter acertado na mínima, pois à meia noite estavam 27,6 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 11:28)

O comportamento do estação do cabo Raso é um valente desafio.
A lestada nocturna lá rendeu uma máxima de 30 graus.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2018 às 11:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> De 19º para 15º. Isto está a melhorar  Olhão, Chaves e o Cabo Raso andam mesmo a brincar comigo. Mas sinceramente nunca esperei que ontem estivesse tanto calor...
> @joralentejano grande tombo rapaz...


Pois foi, de 3° para 19° e na lista das temperaturas de ontem, já nem apareço.  Faz parte!


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 11:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> O comportamento do estação do cabo Raso é um valente desafio.
> A lestada nocturna lá rendeu uma máxima de 30 graus.



Sem dúvida alguma. É mesmo um local ideal para um estudo aprofundado relativamente aos efeitos do vento na temperatura e, quiça, dos melhores locais para saber os efeitos das Alterações Climáticas.
Conheço a particularidade de Peniche, mas é diferente ser uma península rodeada de água bem fresquina (no séc. XIV era uma ilha) do que um cabo. As diferenças entre o Cabo Raso e Cascais devem ser abissais nestes dias...


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 11:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois foi, de 3° para 19° e na lista das temperaturas de ontem, já nem apareço.  Faz parte!



No Cabo Raso, para hoje, já levo uns 3 ºC de diferença para a máxima


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2018 às 12:35)

Epah, parece que ontem fui o campeão, o que me valeu uma subida do 12º para o 3º lugar! 

Mas ainda está tudo em aberto para hoje!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

Eu e o @jonas_87 acertámos em cheio na de Alcácer, nem sei como


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 15:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu e o @jonas_87 acertámos em cheio na de Alcácer, nem sei como



Se acertarem na temperatura do Cabo Raso, bem podem fazer o EuroMilhões


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

Extremos de hoje (provisório):

G. Nazaré: *19,9ºC*
Sesimbra: *25,9ºC*

G. Nazaré: *38,3ºC* (Acho que ninguém esperava tanto)
Sesimbra: *40,4ºC
*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2018 às 19:03)

Ena pá, já apareço na tabela.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 19:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Se acertarem na temperatura do Cabo Raso, bem podem fazer o EuroMilhões



Acertei na máxima de quarta feira.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 23:37)

Lá se foi a estação do cabo raso Deixou de reportar às 20h!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2018 às 23:40)

remember disse:


> Lá se foi a estação do cabo raso Deixou de reportar às 20h!


 
Houve falha de electricidade geral no concelho, foi o caos. Pode ser a causa.


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2018 às 12:13)

Classificação referente às máximas de sexta:







Classificação referente às mínimas de sexta:






Classificação acumulada:






Parabéns ao @jonas_87 que se estreia a vencer, embora já tenha andado próximo noutras ocasiões. E obrigado a todos os participantes!!!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

Penúltimo  O que interessa é sempre participar, para a próxima corre melhor. De todas as apostas de temperaturas que têm havido desde que me inscrevi no fórum foi a que registei pior classificação. Houve realmente muitas surpresas!

Parabéns, não só aos do pódio como também a todos os participantes e Obrigado ao @David sf por mais um concurso!


----------



## rokleon (4 Ago 2018 às 12:26)

Um 5º lugar numa das apostas não é mau!  Logo na que foi a mais difícil: as mínimas! Mas não foi o suficiente para o top25. @David sf, o último dia lixou-te as contas para o 1º lugar... Como principiante nestas bandas de apostas de temperatura, não tive "sorte" de principiante.  Parabéns @jonas_87


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

David sf disse:


> Classificação referente às máximas de sexta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O primeiro dia foi um descalabro para mim, o segundo dia foi muito bom e fiquei em segundo, e no final, a sério julgava que me ia espalhar no terceiro dia, mas ainda assim consegui um excelente 6º lugar. 

Parabéns ao vencedor *@jonas_87*  e ao organizador *@David sf*  que tem tido a paciência de nos aturar a pedir estas coisas das apostas. 
Mais uma vez excelente!


----------



## blade (4 Ago 2018 às 12:32)

Bom evento, coruche foi um tiro no pé


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

O meu nome não aparece na classificação final !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:44)

20º que mau , ao menos sempre deve para divertir
parabéns ao vencer e ao pódio


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2018 às 12:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Penúltimo  O que interessa é sempre participar, para a próxima corre melhor. De todas as apostas de temperaturas que têm havido desde que me inscrevi no fórum foi a que registei pior classificação. Houve realmente muitas surpresas!
> 
> Parabéns, não só aos do pódio como também a todos os participantes e Obrigado ao @David sf por mais um concurso!



Não foi penúltimo, há 36 participantes e só estão apresentados os 25 primeiros.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 13:03)

David sf disse:


> Não foi penúltimo, há 36 participantes e só estão apresentados os 25 primeiros.


Ah sim, não reparei. Obrigado pelo reparo 
@joselamego o teu nome não aparece nessa lista porque só está até ao 25º lugar.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2018 às 15:12)

Muitos parabéns a todos os participantes e ao David pela organização! 

Mais uma vez fiquei às portas do pódio com um bonito 5º lugar, o que para mim é excelente pois permite-me escolher uma estação na próxima aposta! 

O que me lixou completamente foram as mínimas...  Já é recorrente ter mais dificuldades e hesitações na hora de apostar.


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

Parabéns a todos os participantes e ao vencedor : winner !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2018 às 21:37)

Tenho pena por não ter conseguido participar, mas fico muito contente que se continuem a fazer destas apostas. 36 participantes é muito bom, o fórum agradece que continuem a ter este interesse! E um obrigado também ao @David sf por mais um excelente trabalho


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 00:00)

Nada mau 18º para a primeira vez  Parabéns a todos e obrigado pela iniciativa, o terceiro dia espalhei-me... O que interessa é participar!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2018 às 10:13)

Boas pessoal,
Obrigado pelas felicitações, confesso que perseguia uma vitória já algum tempo, a sorte também esteve do meu lado e lá venci.
Foi mais um interessante jogo de apostas neste que foi um evento extremo de calor, onde algumas estações quase que nos dão nós no cérebro de tamanha dificuldade de previsão.
Agradecimento e parabéns a todos participantes e ao organizador @David sf.

Nota: Tenho que destacar a grande afluência de malta nas apostas, muito bom, que assim continue.


----------



## Norther (5 Ago 2018 às 17:02)

Parabéns Jonas_87  e claro agradecido ao David por organizar


----------



## RStorm (6 Ago 2018 às 13:30)

Muitos parabéns @jonas_87 

Também dou os parabéns aos restantes participantes e agradeço ao @David sf  pela organização deste concurso.
Apesar dos meus resultados não terem sido bons, fico feliz por ter participado pois é a 1ª vez que participo.
Espero que façam mais concursos deste género


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 13:51)

Parabéns a todos e principalmente ao @jonas_87. Espero bem que tenha jogado no Euromilhões 
Quanto à minha participação, 19º até não é mau, pois da única vez que tinha participado, nem aparecia nos 25 primeiros 
Agradecimentos ao @David sf pelo trabalho na organização e distribuição destes mil euros que me calharam pelo 19º lugar  Se não receberam, reclamem


----------

